# 2019 VA/MD/WV/PA etc. Fall Meet - Sep 21st



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Fall meet time, I realize it is not even summer yet, but had been speaking with Jason about meets and have decided that instead of trying to organize and host 2 meets a year, that he will host a spring meet and then I will host a fall meet. Looking at the date of Sept 21st as it is far enough out from finals that it should not impact anyone who may be heading there. Weather will still be good, but hopefully not as crazy humid as it can be here in the height of summer. 

So, Sept 21st at my place, for a rough idea of where that is use zip 22630. 10 am Saturday until whenever, we will likely head to a spot about 30 minutes from here for dinner. Anyone who may be in town Friday is welcome to come hang out at the house as I will be taking the day off from work to prepare things for Saturday. 

Hotels:
Quality Inn Skyline Drive - 15-20 min
Hampton Inn Front Royal 25 mins
Holiday Inn & Suites Front Royal 30-35 min
Marriott 30-35 min (not yet finished construction, but should be).
Ramada Inn Strasburg - This is right off I-81 and where we will most likely head for dinner. A few guys have stayed there over the years and from my understanding it is not a bad option at all. 

Bring yourself, your car with or without a working system, a chair, canopy if you want one, friends, family, kids and pets more than welcome. If you bring kids or pets you are responsible for them (my yard is big, but not fenced in). 

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Hope to make it!

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
2 - Ryan / Truthunter - 2015 Camry


----------



## jcesl2 (Nov 14, 2018)

I’ll be there.

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
2 - Ryan / Truthunter - 2015 Camry
3 - Jonathan / jcesl2 - 2012 E63


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm interested. It's closer than Jason's house by about 100 miles. I'm hoping to hit SVR end of July, Finals mid October, and if I add this one in, I think I'll run out of vacation time. I'll keep it in mind, and add myself to the list once I have a better idea if I can swing it or not.

Jay


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Cool, hope you can make it. I enjoyed talking tablets with you at Jason's last week, meant to PM you asking about the Samsung you had used (my Nexus is again not charging, think it's days are definitely numbered).


----------



## Ikank (May 9, 2019)

jcesl2 said:


> I’ll be there.
> 
> 1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
> 2 - Ryan / Truthunter - 2015 Camry
> ...


+1


----------



## Dan750iL (Jan 16, 2016)

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
2 - Ryan / Truthunter - 2015 Camry
3 - Jonathan / jcesl2 - 2012 E63
4 - Dan/Dan750iL - 2017 Explorer

I will have a complete install. This I swear to myself.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Cool...... Following


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
2 - Ryan / Truthunter - 2015 Camry
3 - Jonathan / jcesl2 - 2012 E63
4 - Dan/Dan750iL - 2017 Explorer
5 - Todd / TheTodd -2008 Malibu

I’m currently beginning to redo my trunk because I was never really thrilled about the “finished” product but I should have it done in plenty of time. Count me in.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Bump! Hoping for a good turnout in September


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm in.

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
2 - Ryan / Truthunter - 2015 Camry
3 - Jonathan / jcesl2 - 2012 E63
4 - Dan/Dan750iL - 2017 Explorer
5 - Todd / TheTodd -2008 Malibu
6 - Bo / Zippy - (either 2013 BRZ or 2018 Audi depending upon weather)


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Nice. Will be good to see you as always Bo.


----------



## solacedagony (May 18, 2006)

I am going to try to make this. Unsure of what's happening in September for me yet but will bookmark this and keep checking in.


----------



## Dan750iL (Jan 16, 2016)

Bump. Just a handful of weeks away.


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

I made up my playlist today. I haven’t started my trunk re-do... and I probably won’t before the meet but I have done some tuning since last time so... it should be an improvement over the last time.


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

It says 5 hours for me, I won’t put my name down but I’ll come by if I don’t have anything to do that weekend


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Dan750iL said:


> Bump. Just a handful of weeks away.


So, how true is this statement going to be.... 



Dan750iL said:


> I will have a complete install. This I swear to myself.







TheTodd said:


> I made up my playlist today. I haven’t started my trunk re-do... and I probably won’t before the meet but I have done some tuning since last time so... it should be an improvement over the last time.


If the weather co-operates (as in does not cook me) in the next couple weeks I need to sort out a tune on mine. Since upgrading to the Dirac Live processor, I have 4 presets saved, but none of them exactly ideal. 




Mullings said:


> It says 5 hours for me, I won’t put my name down but I’ll come by if I don’t have anything to do that weekend


Cool, hope you can make it down.


----------



## Dan750iL (Jan 16, 2016)

naiku said:


> So, how true is this statement going to be....


It's a definite possibility of a firm maybe. I sorta kinda hope. :shrug:


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
2 - Ryan / Truthunter - 2015 Camry
3 - Jonathan / jcesl2 - 2012 E63
4 - Dan/Dan750iL - 2017 Explorer
5 - Todd / TheTodd -2008 Malibu
6 - Bo / Zippy - (either 2013 BRZ or 2018 Audi depending upon weather)
7 - Jason / Bertholomey - 2015 Audi


I'm certainly a hopeful for this - it is written in pencil in my paper calendar.


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

I’m looking forward to seeing and hearing the Audi in person. I’m following the thread for it and can’t wait. See you at Ian’s.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Bump... just over a month to go. Hope to see a good turnout


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I’m hoping to hear two MiniDSP cars there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

bertholomey said:


> I’m hoping to hear two MiniDSP cars there


I’m hoping to hear YOUR car there.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

naiku said:


> Bump... just over a month to go. Hope to see a good turnout





bertholomey said:


> I’m hoping to hear two MiniDSP cars there


It's now officially on my schedule to be there (AKA: Cleared with the bride) 

Very much looking forward to it


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Truthunter said:


> It's now officially on my schedule to be there (AKA: Cleared with the bride)
> 
> Very much looking forward to it


I'm warning you now, if I can't get Dirac figured out I may grab you and say "help!!" I have one decent tune on there I am happy with, but when I try a 2 channel tune it's never quite right. Usually one pair of speakers ends up dragging the entire output down.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

I think this is just about 4 weeks away now, hoping for a good turnout, but either way I'm looking forward to catching up with people and know it will be an enjoyable day. 

As for food & drinks, I am not sure yet what to do, if anyone has suggestions I'm all ears. I'm thinking of initially doing nothing, but around lunchtime once I have an idea of how many people will show up zipping to town to grab a few things.


----------



## Dan750iL (Jan 16, 2016)

I'll bring shrimp cocktail again. I have no problem whatsoever bringing leftovers of that home.


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

Ian I'm hopeful I'll be able to make it! My daughter has a softball game at 1530, so I'll only be able to stay until around noon. She may come as well, but I'll let you know ahead of time


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I sent a message to Benjamin, and he is hopeful to make it as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Hotel is booked.

Also spoke to Gerald and he may attend also.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

kmbkk said:


> Ian I'm hopeful I'll be able to make it! My daughter has a softball game at 1530, so I'll only be able to stay until around noon. She may come as well, but I'll let you know ahead of time


Great, hopefully you can make it out, even if just for a couple hours. Apologies as well but I forget your daughters name, however, as I'm sure you're well aware she is more than welcome as always to come hang out and play nerf, video games etc. with my boys.




bertholomey said:


> I sent a message to Benjamin, and he is hopeful to make it as well.


Thanks.



Truthunter said:


> Hotel is booked.
> 
> Also spoke to Gerald and he may attend also.


Are you staying at the Ramada again? Bo had been asking me about hotels, I told him a couple people had stayed there and we may well have dinner at that same grill.

Will be neat to see Gerald again, hoping he can make it.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

naiku said:


> Are you staying at the Ramada again? Bo had been asking me about hotels, I told him a couple people had stayed there and we may well have dinner at that same grill.


Yes, the Ramada in Strasburg.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I will be there with bells clanging lol. Oh wait that didn’t sound right. Either way I’ll be there in the am as traffic coming down that way on a Friday is murder...


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Me, looking for an easy way to get there lol.


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

I’m still coming as well. I’m dealing with some cooling issues with the Malibu so I may be driving my Vette if my recent “fix” doesn’t hold. I’m hoping it was a stuck/bad thermostat and not a blown head gasket. *crossing fingers, toes & all other appendages*


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Little under 2 weeks out, weather so far is being about perfect so hoping it remains the same. Booked the Friday off work if anyone is planning to be in town on the Friday, will PM out my address shortly, but I suspect the majority of you already have it.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Sadly Ian I have a new phone so can you text it to me please ?


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

One week to go! Looking forward to catching up with everyone, it's been too long. 

Couple things... I mentioned it previously, but I'm not planning on anything for food. If you want to bring something, great, it will be much appreciated. But, some feel like you have to bring anything. Around lunchtime I'll hopefully have an idea of how many will show up and can then get something to eat for everyone. I'm planning to pick up some drinks and maybe a couple things Friday.

Parking, most of you know the drill by now. Park anywhere on the right side of the drive or on the drive, please try not to block my wife in or out. 

I'll PM out my address on Monday or so.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Address sent out, if you still need it in case I missed you on a PM, let me know and I will send it to you.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

I hate to speak too soon but the weather is shaping up to be sunny & low humidity :thumbsup:


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

If it's going to be anything like the last few days, it will be glorious, next to no humidity, sun and a slight breeze. Makes staying inside and working challenging!!


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Just an FYI for anyone heading here on Saturday, VDOT have resurfaced part of the road close to my house, with the awful treatment known as chipseal. The problem is that they dump so much of the "fine aggregate" that for about a month those sections of road are covered in loose gravel. 

You'll see a sign saying "Loose Gravel" when you get close to it, but just wanted to give you all a heads up as it's a sure fire way to get some stone chips if you're not careful, it's also on a turn which makes the surface loose so you may want to go a little slower than usual.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

naiku said:


> Just an FYI for anyone heading here on Saturday, VDOT have resurfaced part of the road close to my house, with the awful treatment known as chipseal. The problem is that they dump so much of the "fine aggregate" that for about a month those sections of road are covered in loose gravel.
> 
> 
> 
> You'll see a sign saying "Loose Gravel" when you get close to it, but just wanted to give you all a heads up as it's a sure fire way to get some stone chips if you're not careful, it's also on a turn which makes the surface loose so you may want to go a little slower than usual.




Thank you Ian! This is very helpful for the more ‘nervous’ car owners.....you are setting a final example of how to host a meet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

*sigh* So much for some spirited driving on the way. At least there will still be some great people and music.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

bertholomey said:


> Thank you Ian! This is very helpful for the more ‘nervous’ car owners.....you are setting a final example of how to host a meet!


No problem, I hate the stuff they put down on the roads out here. What's doubly annoying is it's just patches of it for about a mile, just enough to cause some stone chips. 



Zippy said:


> *sigh* So much for some spirited driving on the way. At least there will still be some great people and music.


Well, if you keep an eye on how many miles you've driven, from the turn at the bottom of the road you have about 4 miles of spirited driving, then about a mile of garbage and then another 4 miles


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

naiku said:


> Well, if you keep an eye on how many miles you've driven, from the turn at the bottom of the road you have about 4 miles of spirited driving, then about a mile of garbage and then another 4 miles




That’s signs of a great host!


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Sorry Bo... They've extended the gravel further down the road, now there's only about 1-2 miles before you first encounter the mess.


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

No worries. It is patch before the weather turns bad time of year for road crews. The company has always been the main reason to come. The roads are an added gift. :-D


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

Ian,

I'm officially coming tomorrow and bringing my daughter! I can't stay too long due to her softball game at 1530, but we'll be there around 1000. 

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
2 - Ryan / Truthunter - 2015 Camry
3 - Jonathan / jcesl2 - 2012 E63
4 - Dan/Dan750iL - 2017 Explorer
5 - Todd / TheTodd -2008 Malibu
6 - Bo / Zippy - (either 2013 BRZ or 2018 Audi depending upon weather)
7 - Jason / Bertholomey - 2015 Audi
8 - Kelly / kmbkk - 2013 FRS (bringing my daughter as well)


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Excellent, see you tomorrow.


So, I broke down and ordered some food from a local BBQ place that my wife will pick up for us tomorrow around 11:30ish. If anyone wants to bring drinks or snacks let me know, I'm planning to grab a case of water or two later today.

Weather's looking perfect ?


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Hope you guys have a great time. Maybe some people will take and post pictures.


----------



## Dan750iL (Jan 16, 2016)

If I make it tomorrow I'm going to be very late. I have to work tomorrow morning. If I can get done and get out of there reasonably quickly I'll still be there. At best I'll be there by about 1.

I'd complain about my job but it allows me to buy all of the toys I never finish installing.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Hopefully, you get out of work early enough you can make it for a short time at least. Will keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Guys I’m in the E.R with my father in-law, based upon his current condition I’m not seeing me being able to leave him and make it there.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Coppertone said:


> Guys I’m in the E.R with my father in-law, based upon his current condition I’m not seeing me being able to leave him and make it there.




I’m sorry to hear that Ben - I pray there was a decent outcome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

My current view in Woodstock VA. 

Had a good workout, hopefully a good breakfast, and then get ready to head slightly North. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Coppertone said:


> Guys I’m in the E.R with my father in-law, based upon his current condition I’m not seeing me being able to leave him and make it there. <img src="http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/images/smilies/frown.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Frown" class="inlineimg" />


Sorry to hear that, you'll be missed, I hope everything works out. Will text you tomorrow sometime.


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

I’m headed out now. Should be about 2.5 hours. See everyone soon.


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

In our way, eta 0930. I picked up some drinks & cups!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Stopped by the NG Armory that I shipped out of on deployment - cool to see the old place again. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Well there isn’t much to do but sit here and wait, so I’ll be checking in to hopefully see some photos of all that I am missing. The good news is that everyone here knows my wife so that allows us certain luxuries that we normally would not get....


----------



## TheTodd (Feb 11, 2016)

It was great to see everyone again & I appreciate Ian’s hospitality today. I can honestly say that was the worst 2.5hr drive home ever. After listening to Ryan’s Camry and ESPECIALLY Jason’s Audi I officially want to throw all my equipment in the trash and start over. 

Obviously I won’t but oh man, they sound THAT good! My car is slowly improving & they give me some sort of goal to aim for. Now... back to the drawing board.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

bertholomey said:


> Stopped by the NG Armory that I shipped out of on deployment - cool to see the old place again.


The good ole days?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

TheTodd said:


> It was great to see everyone again & I appreciate Ian’s hospitality today. I can honestly say that was the worst 2.5hr drive home ever. After listening to Ryan’s Camry and ESPECIALLY Jason’s Audi I officially want to throw all my equipment in the trash and start over.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously I won’t but oh man, they sound THAT good! My car is slowly improving & they give me some sort of goal to aim for. Now... back to the drawing board.




Too funny - especially when I discovered late in the day that I was totally running the 9 point Dirac measurement spots wrong!  What a nerd! I’m hoping to dial it in a bit better in a couple weeks. 

It was great seeing you Todd - sorry for falling asleep in the Camry....I hope there wasn’t any drool on the seat when you got in to finally demo Ryan’s car. J/K - the Camry sounded amazing. Yours, Bo’s, and Ian’s sound incredible as well - all with wonderful qualities. 

It was a great day, and I’ll post a few pics tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Notloudenuf said:


> The good ole days?




Actually yes - I was only there a couple days. As soon as I got there I was placed on a Special Assignment (think Dilbert) to stop at 4 or 5 Armories to drop off / pick up equipment, then go to Richmond to field the new M4’s for the Battalion. Then we traveled to Bragg and linked up with our guys a few days after they arrived. 

But sometimes I wish I could go back in time - so many things I would have done differently on that deployment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JasonInAugusta (Jan 21, 2019)

bertholomey said:


> Actually yes - I was only there a couple days. As soon as I got there I was placed on a Special Assignment (think Dilbert) to stop at 4 or 5 Armories to drop off / pick up equipment, then go to Richmond to field the new M4’s for the Battalion. Then we traveled to Bragg and linked up with our guys a few days after they arrived.
> 
> But sometimes I wish I could go back in time - so many things I would have done differently on that deployment.
> 
> ...


How did you do the Dirac measurements wrong?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

JasonInAugusta said:


> How did you do the Dirac measurements wrong?




I know, right? As soon as you make something ‘idiot proof’, an idiot will come along to challenge your assumption. 

For me to better visualize the mic positions for measuring, I used the ‘Top View’ (I even turned my netbook upside down so it looked as if I was sitting in the seat so I didn’t get Left / Right backwards ). 

With ‘Top View’, it is a little challenging to discern the fact that the software is asking you to make a box around your head with 4 points that are higher than the other 4 points. 

This becomes painfully obvious when using the ‘Oblique View’......Doh! So......proving that going to Meets Is A Valuable thing - one can associate with folks a whole lot smarter than oneself. 

Well, to be fair. I’m a little hard on myself this morning because I caused myself to loose 2 hours of sleep last night (at my age, every minute is precious). The hotel had a fire alarm at 00:18 hours - I was so freaked out having gotten to strong sleep for one hour - that I was thinking I was the cause of the alarm scrabbling about checking things. Everyone went back in after a few minutes, but it was like a quieter version of the alarm still going on in my room......could not figure out why they weren’t shutting it off......could not sleep - got up a couple times - looking in the hallway, etc. The r 3rd time I got up, I decided to call the front desk to ask how long will it go on. That is when I noticed I knocked the receiver off of the phone in the room. That is why every 30 seconds there was about 10 beeps/buzzes. As soon as I replaced the receiver - silence. Ugh!!! That was at 02:50  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Some pics 

Bo’s beautiful BRZ










Some of the rarest amps on earth 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Kelly’s FRS






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Ryan’s Camry




























I’m not sure what this green sludge is  He was drinking it.....











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

General shots















































Driving into Front Royal this morning for breakfast. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

bertholomey said:


> I know, right? As soon as you make something ‘idiot proof’, an idiot will come along to challenge your assumption.
> 
> For me to better visualize the mic positions for measuring, I used the ‘Top View’ (I even turned my netbook upside down so it looked as if I was sitting in the seat so I didn’t get Left / Right backwards ).
> 
> ...


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

It looked like a nice day to demo. I wish I could have made it...maybe next year


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

Thank again Ian for hosting. It’s always a pleasure getting together at your events. I really enjoyed listening to everyone’s vehicle. Every one sounded better than before except mine. (That’s getting an upgrade in the next few months). 

The three MiniDSP Live Dirac vehicle’s were the focal points in my opinion. All of them sounded amazing. If anyone is doubting the results of using them, doubt no more. It is for car what Audyssey is for home. I believe that it is an industry changer and others not using it will fall behind. I think I’ll order one for my RS3.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for coming out, I had an excellent day and really enjoyed every minute. Looking forward to when we can all do it again.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Once, again... One of the most enjoyable events I've attended this year! Good sounds and company. Thank you again for hosting Ian. 

A few photos from this weekend

I got caught up in the middle of a Canonball Run on I-81 in West Virginia






































Then there was this thing:











Ok ok… meet pix:




















Made a new friend... Uh... Maybe











Sunday Morning on my way to breakfast... Yeah, I thought it was photo worthy too 











After breakfast right before heading home:


----------

